# Sebile vibrato lures



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Have any of you erie ice guys tried these? I bought a few a couple years ago, never really got a chance to try. I was hanging the fish that year on a different lure one day, my uncle was fishing with me and didn't have much of a lure selection. I said here try this, he dropped it down and jigged it one time and a big walleye slammed it. He caught 3 on it in 20 minutes, I was still catching fish on my do jigger, so I didn't change. They were $14 a piece then, but fishusa.com has them for $7 each now and they have more colors available. I just ordered more. They have a very aggressive vibration. Just wondering if anyone else has had success with them.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of the new ones I got, can't wait to use them.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

They look great. Sadly so do all of the lures that barely got wet last year. They look like a cross between a vibe and a jigging rap. Nice paint jobs too. I made a vow to use what I have this year. Too much invested already I already added some Rippin raps, so it has to slow down somewhere!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> They look great. Sadly so do all of the lures that barely got wet last year. They look like a cross between a vibe and a jigging rap. Nice paint jobs too. I made a vow to use what I have this year. Too much invested already I already added some Rippin raps, so it has to slow down somewhere!


I hear ya, I have enough walleye ice lures to start a guide service. I can't stop buying more, no matter how many times I tell myself no more.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's worse than crack !!!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought 2 of these couple years ago. Great action! A little pricey but they did catch some walleye.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

check out " dime daughter productions" on youtube... those fellas made several erie ice videos and the sebile is in most of them


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

9Left said:


> check out " dime daughter productions" on youtube... those fellas made several erie ice videos and the sebile is in most of them


Thats my buddy Bret from IN. They have caught a few fish on them . I have some and have caught fish , but honestly I don't think they out produce any other Erie staple . They do tangle now and then .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cool! i really enjoyed watching their videos


----------

